
Will Your Driverless Car Kill You So That Others May Live? - fbrusch
http://schwitzsplinters.blogspot.com/2015/12/will-your-driverless-car-kill-you-so.html
======
CM30
Well, if I get a driverless car, I'm hoping the car's a deontologist rather
than a utilitarian, so this sort of thing doesn't happen.

